# Should I Be Concerned?



## keeleylove (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi! I'm new here, and I love the site! So helpful . . . anyway, I brought home my first hedgie (Thistle) last week, and I'm afraid something is already wrong.  He's from a pet store (Was planning to buy from a breeder, but this little guy wasn't being treated well and I couldn't leave him there) and he's been with me almost two full weeks now. He lives in a large plastic container, and I switched him to fleece liners from pine bedding over the weekend after finding out the advice I had been given about the pine was all wrong. I've also added some Wellness Health Indoor Formula to his food because he was being fed the dreaded Vitakraft hedgehog food. Could either change cause major problems?

Anyway, up until last night he has been active. He explored and huffed/puffed/popped at me and seemed to be eating/drinking (and pooping/urinating) well enough for a hedgie in a new environment. But he got off his wheel last night (which he's had for about four days now) and curled up in the center of his cage. He's been rather listless since then, and I'm very concerned. He even let my cousin (who he has never seen) pet him tonight. Currently, he's curled up asleep in his igloo again. So, is there any advice from the more experience hedgie owners? I could really use some help! Am I just overreacting as a new hedgie mommy? I thought of taking him to the vet, but I won't be able to do so until Monday . . . so, any help would be wonderful! Very concerned!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What's the temperature in his cage? It sounds like he might be cold and trying to hibernate. Try bumping the temperature up a bit, and hold him in you lap under a blanket to see if that helps.


----------



## keeleylove (Jun 22, 2011)

The temp in his cage is normally somewhere in the low 70s. I tried holding him like you suggested and that helped a bit, but as soon as I put him down he went back to sleep. I've added some extra fleece and his favorite blanket to what was already in his igloo. Hopefully it will help--I'll let you know. Thanks Nikki!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

He is probably too cold, the temperature should be between 73-78F all the time. You will need to heat his entire cage, on the Housing section of the forum there's a thread called "heating your hedgehog's cage - simplified" I suggest you read that. 

Cold temperatures will cause the hedgie to attemp hibernation which lowers the immune system. And if he goes into full hibernation, it might be fatal. Please find a way to warm his cage as extra fleece won't do the job.


----------



## keeleylove (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I had taken some of his blankets out and waited on picking up a snuggle disc out because he seemed too hot. He would sleep sprawled out with his mouth a bit open, and I read somewhere that such behavior meant they were too warm. I guess I'll just have to find a happy medium, thanks for the suggested reading and further suggestions are welcome! I just want my little pal to be happy and healthy.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Snugglesafe discs are only good for extra heating or for when travelling, they aren't good to use as the only heat source. Blankets will help keep him warm while sleeping but then he's going to get cold when up and about. You need something that will heat the entire cage to 73-75 F. A good idea would be to get a CHE set up. Don't use heating pads as they only heat the bottom of the cage and the air is still cold. The longer you leave him without a good heating set up the more he's going to try to hibernate, and each time he gets cold it lowers his immune system and can make him very very sick.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yikes, hibernation is a big concern. It could lead to death. Get the heater on, get a thermometer in there and keep it toasty! My room is always at least 76 degrees, and my hedgie does fine in the mid 80s. Hedgehogs like it HOT.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

elise5211 said:


> Yikes, hibernation is a big concern. It could lead to death. Get the heater on, get a thermometer in there and keep it toasty! My room is always at least 76 degrees, and my hedgie does fine in the mid 80s. Hedgehogs like it HOT.


That's not entirely true. They can get too hot. Mine seems to be more comfortable with lower temperatures around 22-24C (71-75F), though I keep it at least 23C for him.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nebular said:


> elise5211 said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes, hibernation is a big concern. It could lead to death. Get the heater on, get a thermometer in there and keep it toasty! My room is always at least 76 degrees, and my hedgie does fine in the mid 80s. Hedgehogs like it HOT.
> ...


Yeah, but because she said her hedgie attempted to hibernate in the low 70s, her hegehog would have to have much warmer temperatures to be comfortable, and it would be better advice to keep the room at least 74 to 76 degrees. Aestivation isn't as dangerous as hibernation.


----------



## keeleylove (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the input guys! After reading all your advice, I was incredibly surprised to find my hedgie up and about like normal yesterday. I checked the temp to be exact, and his house is about 75 degrees, and the room is about the same outside. (I'm in the end of the house, so the AC doesn't keep it as cool in here as in other places.) With it that warm, do you guys still think it was hibernation, or could something else be wrong? Could he be that he might not be getting enough light? I have the window open in the room so he gets natural light, but would it be a good idea to turn on the overhead light as well, and then turn it off at the same time each day?

Also, with it 75 degrees already in his house, would a CHE still be the best heat source, or would that be too warm? I've heard of those melting plastic containers like he is in. 

Goodness, I feel like I have so many questions, lol. I did so much research before I brought him home, and I still have a ton of questions!! Thanks for being patient and helpful.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

keeleylove said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the input guys! After reading all your advice, I was incredibly surprised to find my hedgie up and about like normal yesterday. I checked the temp to be exact, and his house is about 75 degrees, and the room is about the same outside. (I'm in the end of the house, so the AC doesn't keep it as cool in here as in other places.) With it that warm, do you guys still think it was hibernation, or could something else be wrong? Could he be that he might not be getting enough light? I have the window open in the room so he gets natural light, but would it be a good idea to turn on the overhead light as well, and then turn it off at the same time each day?


Natural light isn't always a reliable substitute - sometimes it's rainy, or cloudy, so your hedgie isn't getting all of the hours of light he needs. Most people on here use a light that's set on a timer (so it turns on and off at specific times, so the hedgie always gets 12-14 hours of light a day), that way you don't have to worry about it! You can use a desk lamp or something else small if you like. Hardware stores or places like Bed Bath & Beyond sell lamp timers.

My house is usually in the 70s, but I have a CHE on just in case. If you hook your CHE up to a thermostat, it will automatically turn the heat off if it gets too hot! This thread has all the info on CHEs (and other heating options) you could need:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

And don't be afraid to ask questions! We were all newbies once. Everyone here is happy to help!


----------



## keeleylove (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you!

So, the temp in his house is now between 75 - 80 at all times, and I made sure he had 12 hours of light thanks to everyone's lovely advice. He was acting fine last night, and earlier today, but now he's gotten all sluggish again. He ate and drank just fine, and played for a while on his wheel, but now he's just curled up underneath it again. I felt of his belly just to be sure, and he's warm enough, but he's still acting a little un-Thistle-ish and I'm still a concerned hedgie mommy! Am I overreacting? Could he just be tired?


----------



## keeleylove (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wanted to let you guys know that my hedgie is acting much better now! Thanks so much for your help and advice!!


----------

